

Virgin Galactic was warned about potential instability of new fuel, experts say - efuquen
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/nov/02/virgin-galactic-spaceshiptwo-crash-investigators-fuel-warnings

======
hga
_Daly also alledged that there were “fundamental design flaws” in the rocket
system. “The delivery system is solid, the motor is bolted to the fuel tanks.
There is no flexibility in the tank and motor, any vibration can result in the
fracture and failure of the engine system.”_

Erk. New fuel, new vibration patterns some of which you can only determine in
true flight....

